# Women's Hair Loss > Women's Hair Loss: Start Your Own Topic >  HELP!16 years old and having receeding hairline

## huili

I am 16 years old and I began to have a recedding hairline since I was 15 years old.My parents do not think much about it and we thought that given my age, we are nto sure if we can consult and recieve treatment from some of the clinics for people with hair problems.My family also could not afford it.I do not like to eat any green vegetables.My self-esteem is very low and I nto to let anyone see my receeding hairline.What can I do to make my hairline better? please help!I like to eat salty and sweet things and usually I eat only oily and greasy food.I sometimes would also sleep late.
I really hope someone can tell me what to do.I feel very helpless sometimes and i envy those with long hair as my hair would be thinner if I have long hair,so my hair is always kept short.

----------

